# Help - shell to screen an open porch - Mobile Home



## N Borzek (May 20, 2012)

Hi Maney
My name is Nigel I'm about to do the same thing to my home as you are to yours.My wife is going to take some pictures. of our place. I have some concerns about the strength of the eve structure. Behind the facsia board is a 1x6 pine board, the trusses that hang over the walls are only 2x2. I'm trying to find out if I put another board over the facsia,would it be strong enough to support the weight of the screen room roof. I have considered putting a 2x6 board over the top of the slider door. then hanging joists from it. it probably would work but the ceiling height seems to low.Let me know if you come up with anything 
Thanks Nigel


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Your going to have a bunch of issue to address trying to add screen porch.
No you can not just add onto the post you have now. It works best to remove the deck board around the post, cut off the post below or at least even with the floor joist, then but the boards back.
The walls get built using pressure treated lummber with a double top plate.
The siding needs to be removed where the side walls go. The wall goes up, once it's plumbed and attached to the wall another 2 X 4 is added to spave it out enough for the screen moulding, then J moulding is used to trim it out.
It's never ok to attach any roof to a fashia. Not strong enough, will give you 0 slope to the roof.
The new roof needs to start up on top of the old roof. The closer to the peak the better.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

This is for Maney and Nigel, you don't want to use lumber for your screen room,it's far too heavy,use 2x2 aluminum tubing like they use for pool cages,and if you don't want a screen roof use an aluminum carport/ patio cover,you can pickup the patio cover at any mobile home parts store in your area,just google it,i'll attach a link to show you what it would look like.
The 2x2 aluminum tubing you can get at Lowes or Home Depot.

http://www.mobilehomeadvantage.com/item.cfm/ID/87/


----------



## KevinPh (May 25, 2012)

Whether you use aluminum or wood for the posts, the important thing to remember is that you should NOT build on top of the existing posts, it won't be strong enough. I would keep the existing deck in place, dig footings for four new posts, and construct it as a free floating roof. I would not use a ledger board as it would definitely not be strong enough.

If you want to use aluminum, there are easy-to-install sunroom and solarium kits you can buy, and many are advertised online.


----------

